# Question about Projector



## pianoman55 (May 1, 2009)

I'm researching projectors for a proposal to participate in the METLive Opera Broadcasts from the Metropolitan Opera in Lincoln Center, NYC. The MET lists projector specs that are needed for this, and I was wondering if you guys could give me some suggestions of products to use?

Thanks much! Below are the specs.


> THE MET: LIVE IN HD
> PROJECTOR STANDARDS
> 
> The Met's criterion is HDTV. That means no less than 1280x720 native in a 16:9 aspect ratio (prefer 1920x1080). The scaling engine should be able to scale 1920x1080 interlaced to whatever the projector uses.
> ...


----------



## museav (May 1, 2009)

According to that criteria you need to know the size and gain of the screen in order to determine the required projector output. Do you have that information? In addition, physical factors such as throw distance, horizontal and vertical relation to the screen and so forth may affect the requirements for the projector and lens.

You may also need to account for the likely reduction in projector output if a special lens is required and want to account for some reduction in brightness as the lamp ages so that you maintain the minimum 16ftL criteria. FWIW, the 16ftL number is what is usually recommended for images in cinemas but that is based on a cinema environment with very low and well controlled ambient light levels, if you have higher ambient light levels you may want a brighter image and thus a higher output projector.

I looked at the FAQ and other information online and noted that this is a satellite delivery method, but could not find any reference to the actual receiver devices or the signal types involved. Whether it is DVI-D, HDMI, HD-SDI or some other format, whether single or dual link and so on could impact the projector as it will have to accept the related signal and connector format.

So there is more information related to the venue and perhaps a few details on the transmission that would need to be identified to offer specific product recommendations.


----------

